# Gibraltar Apartment/House Rentals



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi 

Can anyone suggest any agents that I can contact regarding apartment rentals. just want to compare costs. I know it is expensive to live in Gibraltar. Why is it expensive 

I've seen that Southside is an expensive area, can anyone give me any comments on the different areas in Gibraltar.

Thank you!

coco


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gibraltar is expensive because its so small and therefore its "supply and demand" not much living space for the population. Most folk tend to commute from the other side of the border "La Linear" cos its cheaper cos theres more space. I comment on the areas of Gib cos I only know it to visit and its always busy and jammed up!

Jo xxx


----------

